# Renting Points



## cxr (Mar 8, 2022)

For those that rent out points...

how many would be needed for a Jul 3-10 stay?  Disneyworld
Need a 2 bedroom room,  resort we are open too , just need to stay on property for ease of transportation
and how easy is one going to be able to find this last minute?
Thanks


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 8, 2022)

cxr said:


> For those that rent out points...
> 
> how many would be needed for a Jul 3-10 stay?  Disneyworld
> Need a 2 bedroom room,  resort we are open too , just need to stay on property for ease of transportation
> ...


The only resorts you will find that have 2 bedrooms available for that week:  Saratoga Springs and Old Key West.  They are both lovely resorts, but you need to take a bus to any park, or drive.  This type room takes at least 265 points.  I don’t know how much points rent for.  There is a thread here that lists some of the rental places.  Old Key West does not have elevators in all their buildings, only some.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 8, 2022)

Not a DVC owner but my guess is going to be at least $4500 and nothing will be available last minute.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 8, 2022)

cxr said:


> For those that rent out points...
> 
> how many would be needed for a Jul 3-10 stay?  Disneyworld
> Need a 2 bedroom room,  resort we are open too , just need to stay on property for ease of transportation
> ...


“Renting points” is a misleading, inaccurate term. What you would actually do is to rent a reservation that an owner makes for you, with the cost determined by the number of points required for that reservation at a per-point price.

Here are some links for sites that can help you find an owner who would book the reservation for you, assuming availability. You might also find confirmed reservations that might fit your dates. FYI, do not respond to anyone who reaches out to you based on your post, offering to rent to you, because unfortunately those are sometimes scam artists, not owners, and people have been defrauded that way. 

*TUG Marketplace, **DVC Rental Store, **DISboards DVC Rent/Trade board, **David’s DVC Rentals *


----------



## cxr (Mar 8, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> Not a DVC owner but my guess is going to be at least $4500 and nothing will be available last minute.




oooh sticker shock  may have to be a one bedroom and a couch bed.     but thanks at least i know how many points im looking for now


----------



## cxr (Mar 8, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> The only resorts you will find that have 2 bedrooms available for that week:  Saratoga Springs and Old Key West.  They are both lovely resorts, but you need to take a bus to any park, or drive.  This type room takes at least 265 points.  I don’t know how much points rent for.  There is a thread here that lists some of the rental places.  Old Key West does not have elevators in all their buildings, only some.




what do you mean BUS?   the disney buses to the parks correct?
i have been on the boat with the Universal resorts and it was ok nothing special i thought


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 8, 2022)

A one bedroom at Saratoga Springs would run you 213 to 245 points.  There are no one bedrooms available for that whole week at any other resort.
By bus, yes I mean Disney Transportation.  You could walk to Disney Springs for shopping, food and entertainment.  
@TheHolleys87 gave you good sites to check out.  You can save points by not staying a Friday night or Saturday night.  
Good luck with your hunt.  And it is worth repeating:  never rent points or a reservation from a total stranger or from someone who contacts you because they saw you were interested.  There are lots of scammers out there.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 8, 2022)

cxr said:


> oooh sticker shock  may have to be a one bedroom and a couch bed.     but thanks at least i know how many points im looking for now



Here is the current availability for those dates. 1 pt = $18


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 8, 2022)

It looks like a 1 br is between $4000 and $4500.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 8, 2022)

I just checked out the dvcrentalstore.com website.  It’s very easy to use to calculate the cost and what there is available according to the DVC member website, but that doesn’t necessarily mean they have a member willing to rent.  That 1 bedroom at Saratoga looks like it rents for $21/point, not 18, unless I’m doing my math wrong.  $4,473.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 9, 2022)

The official disney site has a 2 BR at Old key West that you can book direct for just over $7000 for that week with no theme park tickets and that doesn't include the parking fee.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 9, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Here is the current availability for those dates. 1 pt = $18
> 
> View attachment 48548
> 
> ...


@cxr , be aware that when @cbyrne1174 said “current availability,” they meant “at this moment.” DVC availability can be very fluid, especially as your dates get closer. If you’re going to rent from a DVC owner, you need to do so soon to be certain of getting what you want.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 9, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> I just checked out the dvcrentalstore.com website.  It’s very easy to use to calculate the cost and what there is available according to the DVC member website, but that doesn’t necessarily mean they have a member willing to rent.  That 1 bedroom at Saratoga looks like it rents for $21/point, not 18, unless I’m doing my math wrong.  $4,473.



The current rental price direct from an owner is $18/19 usually.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 9, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> It looks like a 1 br is between $4000 and $4500.



Yea DVC is a complete waste of money IMO compared to just staying off site and renting a car. I only own because I'm an hour away and it's worth $130-$200 to me for 1 night because other systems don't let me rent for 1 night. For weeklong stays, just get a Marriott 2 bedroom lock off and trade the 1 bedroom portion for SSR in Interval International for $1300-$1500 a week.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 9, 2022)

Well to each their own.  Not everyone has the benefit of living close to Disney.  
OP was asking for info on DVC.  Stated they wanted to stay on property.  They now have enough information to make an informed decision.

I would never rent direct from an owner if I had no idea who they were or if I had no idea what I was doing.  Not for the amount of money involved.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 10, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> Well to each their own.  Not everyone has the benefit of living close to Disney.
> OP was asking for info on DVC.  Stated they wanted to stay on property.  They now have enough information to make an informed decision.
> 
> I would never rent direct from an owner if I had no idea who they were or if I had no idea what I was doing.  Not for the amount of money involved.



Yea but most people who are out of state don't know enough about the costs of everything outside of the bubble. A 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek is usually cheaper to rent than a studio at any of the DVC resorts and it's the same distance from the parks/Disney Springs and has better amenities because of the 2 lazy rivers.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 10, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Yea but most people who are out of state don't know enough about the costs of everything outside of the bubble...


I know exactly the costs of everything outside the bubble - I even own MVC so staying in Orlando is dirt cheap - and will never again stay 'off property'.

For better or worse Disney has made staying 'off property' something a nightmare. A park reservation system with near limitless availability for 'on property' stays, trying to book ADRs day by day with no availability anywhere good, FPs and now Genie+/LLs worthless if you're staying off property on peak days, having to drive to parks all the time instead of mostly walking...it all sucks. Didn't used to be that way...but is now.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 10, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> I know exactly the costs of everything outside the bubble - I even own MVC so staying in Orlando is dirt cheap - and will never again stay 'off property'.
> 
> For better or worse Disney has made staying 'off property' something a nightmare. A park reservation system with near limitless availability for 'on property' stays, trying to book ADRs day by day with no availability anywhere good, FPs and now Genie+/LLs worthless if you're staying off property on peak days, having to drive to parks half the time instead of walking...it all sucks. Didn't used to be that way...but is now.


Totally agree.  We’ve managed one trip since the Genie debut in early December.  Did not use it.  We did a couple nights at Bay Lake Tower to get our MK fix and to see the Christmas decorations at the other monorail resorts (Contemporary’s are just awful).  Rest of days at Riviera.  Didn’t use Genie then either and still did plenty thanks to early opening.  Left super early one morning to go to AK for Avatar...had every intention of driving but the fog was like pea soup, so opted for the bus....was the only one on it.  Got on Avatar with little wait....just the long walk thru the mountain.
I would not have been able to do this staying off property.  Especially with the fog.  The extra 30 minutes in the morning really helps.  I did have a timeshare close to AK that someone gave me.....was happy to give it back to Diamond 3 years later.   It was not fun leaving the parks in the early afternoon with mom in-law (with scooter that had to be partially disassembled to get it into the rental SUV) so she could rest and then back to the parks for dinner and whatever.  We didn’t have as many DVC points then as we do now so I figured this was a good alternative.  It made me appreciate our DVC that much more.
I’m sure Bonnet Creek is a lovely resort.  But if I’m spending gobs of money on airfare and park tickets, I really don’t want to be spending too much time poolside.  Not to mention the time it takes to drive and park at the parks.  

I’m not really happy with Disney Corporate right now.  The money grabbing is out of control.  We do what we can to avoid the price gouging.  We use our kitchen in our villa and will get take out from Bruno’s pizza or Chueys Tex Mex or Chick fil A.

Anyway getting back to the original question....hope you got the answers you needed.


----------



## cxr (Mar 10, 2022)

Thanks all my confusion was perusing this board and seeing  all the points for rent and i did not have an understanding how many points i even needed for a stay


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 10, 2022)

cxr said:


> Thanks all my confusion was perusing this board and seeing  all the points for rent and i did not have an understanding how many points i even needed for a stay



For Bonnet Creek reference: I sold two 11 night reservations on Redweek for a 1 bedroom deluxe a few weeks ago for mid May. They sold for $95/night. I still made $200 profit off them. All parks are  under a 10 min drive from the Bonnet Creek parking lot. There are plenty of Fall time Bonnet Creek weeks that you can find for dirt cheap because it's in the "value season"


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 10, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> I know exactly the costs of everything outside the bubble - I even own MVC so staying in Orlando is dirt cheap - and will never again stay 'off property'.
> 
> For better or worse Disney has made staying 'off property' something a nightmare. A park reservation system with near limitless availability for 'on property' stays, trying to book ADRs day by day with no availability anywhere good, FPs and now Genie+/LLs worthless if you're staying off property on peak days, having to drive to parks all the time instead of mostly walking...it all sucks. Didn't used to be that way...but is now.



I never have problems getting dining reservations 24 hours ahead of time. You just have to refresh the page when people cancel last minute.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 11, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I never have problems getting dining reservations 24 hours ahead of time. You just have to refresh the page when people cancel last minute.


I'm sure that is true and I may well feel differently if/when our visits to WDW are once again flexible. But for now, we're restricted to visiting during President's Week, Easter Week, and Christmas/New Years. Insane times to go to WDW...but it is what it is.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 11, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> I'm sure that is true and I may well feel differently if/when our visits to WDW are once again flexible. But for now, we're restricted to visiting during President's Week, Easter Week, and Christmas/New Years. Insane times to go to WDW...but it is what it is.


Yea I don't see why people would spend that kind of money to have that bad of an experience TBH. I like going when crowds are lower on the weekdays.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Mar 12, 2022)

A SSR one bedroom would sleep five plus one under the age of three.  One king bed, one queen murphy bed and one twin murphy bed.  If you have more you would need a two bedroom villa.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 13, 2022)

Deb & Bill said:


> A SSR one bedroom would sleep five plus one under the age of three.  One king bed, one queen murphy bed and one twin murphy bed.  If you have more you would need a two bedroom villa.


A 1 BR might only sleep 4 - this statement appears as a footnote on both the 2022 and 2023 SSR points charts:  “Sleeping capacity in one-bedroom and two-bedroom accommodations at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort are subject to change, with the potential removal of the single pull-down bunk-size bed.”


----------



## jojo777 (Mar 13, 2022)

You can reduce the points significantly by cutting off the Saturday night and doing 6 nights.  I own Disney and I never do a full 7 nights unless I swap in.  The points increase on the weekends (Fri and Sat nights are too much)  PM me if you have any questions. It would take that 2 bedroom down to 225 points.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 13, 2022)

jojo777 said:


> You can reduce the points significantly by cutting off the Saturday night and doing 6 nights.  I own Disney and I never do a full 7 nights unless I swap in.  The points increase on the weekends (Fri and Sat nights are too much)  PM me if you have any questions. It would take that 2 bedroom down to 225 points.


We usually stay in a one bedroom for the two of us, but we will bookend our stays with a studio to save Friday and Saturday points and to take advantage of the dining plan for one night (when it was available).  Sometimes we will  stay in Marriott Village on our travel down day, get free breakfast then check in early at our resort and hit the parks.


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 16, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> The current rental price direct from an owner is $18/19 usually.



If you can get points that cheap you should go for it. More often the points rent for $20+ depending of when and where you wanna go.



cbyrne1174 said:


> Yea DVC is a complete waste of money IMO compared to just staying off site and renting a car. I only own because I'm an hour away and it's worth $130-$200 to me for 1 night because other systems don't let me rent for 1 night. For weeklong stays, just get a Marriott 2 bedroom lock off and trade the 1 bedroom portion for SSR in Interval International for $1300-$1500 a week.


Each to his own. 
If I'm going to WDW no way am I staying off site. Just take the new Genie+ service and ILL if you don't stay onsite you are already 2 hours behind for booking Genie+ and buying ILL. You most likely won't get to try ANY of the more desirable attractions unless you stand in line for 2.5-3 hours Plus you get earlier access to the parks when staying onsite.

But frankly I also like the resorts and being in the Disney bubble. A few years back I stayed at HGV while visiting WDW, and even though HGV is nice its just not the same when going to WDW.

I know that Bonnet Creek is part of the Disney friendship hotels and it should provide the same benefits as staying onsite, but still its not Disney. 



cbyrne1174 said:


> Yea but most people who are out of state don't know enough about the costs of everything outside of the bubble. A 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek is usually cheaper to rent than a studio at any of the DVC resorts and it's the same distance from the parks/Disney Springs and has better amenities because of the 2 lazy rivers.


There is a reason why most if not all Disney resorts are fully booked 99.8% of the year, its not because you can book something cheaper elsewhere because no doubt about it - you definitely can - but its still not Disney. People want Disney and they happily pay for it.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 16, 2022)

Cyberc said:


> If you can get points that cheap you should go for it. More often the points rent for $20+ depending of when and where you wanna go.
> 
> 
> Each to his own.
> ...



What ride forces you to stay in line for 2.5-3 hours? I've never waited over 30 minutes for Rise of the Resistance. Those lines are for people who don't know the park close rule for getting in line. I've ridden all 3 Toy Story rides + Rise within a 2 hour window with no LL or Genie plus. I just go after work on a weekday. People staying offsite can do the exact same thing. You just ride Rise, Slinky, Flight and Minetrain at park close.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 16, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> What ride forces you to stay in line for 2.5-3 hours? I've never waited over 30 minutes for Rise of the Resistance. Those lines are for people who don't know the park close rule for getting in line. I've ridden all 3 Toy Story rides + Rise within a 2 hour window with no LL or Genie plus. I just go after work on a weekday. People staying offsite can do the exact same thing. You just ride Rise, Slinky, Flight and Minetrain at park close.


How fabulous for you that you are able to do Disney the way you do.  You should write a book!

My way is completely different, but I’m happy that I no longer have to fly to get there, just a mere 8 hour drive.  Since they reopened we’ve gone six times, for 8 - 10 days each time.  We feel very fortunate we can do this.  It’s hard to explain to someone that does not understand.  We get a very calm and peaceful feeling when we check into our resorts.  We like greeting Cast Members we’ve seen throughout the years.  We love meeting other DVC members by the pool and getting to know them.  Have formed some friendships this way.  Parks are not so important to us any more since we are lucky to go so often.  No more park commandos for us.

We are getting a bit disgusted with Disney the corporate parent.  We will, of course,  continue to renew our annual passes, for as long as we are permitted, but if they do away with that we will probably think hard about selling and/or renting out points and use the $$ to take long cruises.  We have over 800 points at 3 of the most desirable resorts so I don’t think it would be an issue (but I would never sell Boardwalk....).


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 17, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> What ride forces you to stay in line for 2.5-3 hours? I've never waited over 30 minutes for Rise of the Resistance. Those lines are for people who don't know the park close rule for getting in line. I've ridden all 3 Toy Story rides + Rise within a 2 hour window with no LL or Genie plus. I just go after work on a weekday. People staying offsite can do the exact same thing. You just ride Rise, Slinky, Flight and Minetrain at park close.


Glad that you are able to go after work, I don’t have that luxury.

if you live THAT close to Disney why would you stay onsite/off site?

We rope dropped to avoid the lines at FOP and ROTR. We went this February and I followed the wait times for those attractions for quite a few days up until start of our trip so I knew what to expect and at no time around park closure did the wait time dropped to you experience.

if I could have waited and not arrived until 60 minutes before park closure and then have ridden anything I wanted without wait times I definitely would have. On the other hand I paid a chunk of money for my park tix and only visiting 60 minutes wouldn’t work. I could of course visit, go home and come back later but honestly I don’t think that would work for us. 

Also during some week days some of the parks stay open longer only for guests staying onsite if you are already in line you can try that attraction.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 17, 2022)

Cyberc said:


> I know that Bonnet Creek is part of the Disney friendship hotels and it should provide the same benefits as staying onsite, but still its not Disney.


FYI Wyndham Bonnet Creek is not one of the hotels that gets any onsite benefits. The Signia by Hilton and the Waldorf Astoria get Early Morning Theme Park Entry but do not get Deluxe Extended Evening Hours.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 17, 2022)

Cyberc said:


> If I'm going to WDW no way am I staying off site. Just take the new Genie+ service and ILL if you don't stay onsite you are already 2 hours behind for booking Genie+ and buying ILL.



That's true for ILL but not Genie+. We did a split stay (Vistana Villages/Animal Kingdom) and could book genie+ at 7AM for both, but ILL at 7 only when staying onsite. We did only 2 ILL (7 dwarfs and flight of passage), doing the other headliners in early entry.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 17, 2022)

[Delete: Off topic and contentious]


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 17, 2022)

Good grief, makes me glad I don’t have a kid in that school system.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 18, 2022)

I decided to rent out my 50 DVC points this year and used the revenue to cover ~90% of my costs of a 1 bedroom OKW exchange since it's the last year I will get SSR or OKW that cheap. It ended up costing about the same as Bonnet Creek.


----------



## DeeCee (Mar 20, 2022)

I just saw 2 bedrooms at SSR and OKW in the range of 265 to 317 points for that week (depending on view).


----------



## blondietink (Mar 23, 2022)

If you look on DVC shop under confirmed reservations, there is a lot of availability for studios at various resorts during the time period you want.  There is only a one bedroom listed for one night at AKL.  No 2 bedrooms are available.


----------

